# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Playstation (PS3) FAT - Ζητείται Μεταχειρισμένο DVD Drive

## diamadiss

Γεια σε όλους... Θέλω το DVD Drive από το Playstation 3 FAT. Αδιάφορο εάν δουλεύει ή όχι.

----------

